#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  хочется побарабанить

## Wyrd

Начал нендро лонгчен ньингтиг, замечаю за собой желание поиграть на музыкальных инструментах вроде дамару или канлинга  :Smilie:  Есть какие-то мануалы по этой теме? Есть интернет-магазины? Какие вообще ритуальные предметы стоит сначала приобрести, какие потом?

И еще, совершенно дополнительный вопрос: у меня, по-моему, лицо искажается при мыслях о несчастных голодных духах, какая-то гневная гримаса, наверное, получается. Опять эмоции прут?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Начал нендро лонгчен ньингтиг, замечаю за собой желание поиграть на музыкальных инструментах вроде дамару или канлинга  Есть какие-то мануалы по этой теме? Есть интернет-магазины? Какие вообще ритуальные предметы стоит сначала приобрести, какие потом?
> 
> И еще, совершенно дополнительный вопрос: у меня, по-моему, лицо искажается при мыслях о несчастных голодных духах, какая-то гневная гримаса, наверное, получается. Опять эмоции прут?


За мануалами обращайтесь к учителям. А пока можете обходиться без ритуальных предметов, лучше обходитесь без них, зачем себе жизнь усложнять?

А что касается лица, наверное, напрягаетесь очень  :Smilie:  Расслабляйтесь.

----------

Кунсанг (12.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.04.2012), Оскольд (10.04.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Если хочется побарабанить - можно приобрести себе барабанную установку или просто пионерский барабанчик  :Smilie:  - почему бы и нет? Дамару и канлинг всеже больше в ритуальных целях используются, а не в музыкальных)

----------


## Wyrd

> Дамару и канлинг всеже больше в ритуальных целях используются


Логос, я ж написал: нёндро  :Smilie:

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Есть какие-то мануалы по этой теме?


Приезжайте на друбчены, которые проводит Патрул Ринпоче в Бельгии. Сможете освоить все музыкальные инструменты,  мелодии, мудры  :Smilie:  Летом вот будет друбчен по Ваджрасаттве проходить - http://zpi.patrulrinpoche.net/vajrasattva-drupchen-2012  :Smilie: 



> Какие вообще ритуальные предметы стоит сначала приобрести, какие потом?


Купите хороший колокольчик и ваджру. Все остальное уже по мере необходимости, в зависимости от того, что будете практиковать.



> Логос, я ж написал: нёндро


В нендро нет музыкальных инструментов.

П.С. С канлингом, к слову, лучше быть осторожнее. То есть просто так дудеть не стоит.

----------

Legba (11.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.04.2012), Оскольд (10.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.04.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

чод есть, а музыкальных инструментов для чода нет?

----------


## Оскольд

> чод есть, а музыкальных инструментов для чода нет?


Из чего ты сделал такие выводы, друже?)

----------


## Wyrd

longchen nyingthig ngondro. kusali practice. Визуализация себя в форме Трома Нагмо. Чод же. Описан в "Словах Моего Всеблагого Учителя".
А Пема написал, что в нендро музыкальных инструментов нет.  :Confused:

----------


## Оскольд

> longchen nyingthig ngondro. kusali practice. Визуализация себя в форме Трома Нагмо. Чод же. Описан в "Словах Моего Всеблагого Учителя".
> А Пема написал, что в нендро музыкальных инструментов нет.


А в нендро...понятно...Нендро разные бывают) Логично спросить того кто давал или тех с кем получал, наверно...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.04.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Я по трем причинам решил углубиться в ваджраяну - привлекла философия, особенно касательно Плода; привлекла идея трансформации; чод. Так что... хочется прочувствовать  :Smilie:

----------

Оскольд (10.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Можете сделать 100 простираний и желание побарабанить пройдет. Не всем своим желаниям надо потакать. Думаю, Учителя Вам тоже вряд ли скажут, что это необходимо.

И вообще барабанство чревато доставлением хлопот соседям и близким. Я свой дамару подарила уже давно. Мы не тибетцы, и некоторые их ритуальные предметы можно и опустить, особенно при предварительных практиках. Главное следить за умом , быть устремленным и поддерживать мотивацию. Постоянно зарождать связь с Прибежищем. Все это можно сделать и без барабана. Удовольствие от барабанного боя тоже может быть просто каверзой ума. неполезной. И этот вопрос надо исследовать.

Для того, чтобы делать предварительные практики - достаточно делать то, что вам прописано. Если б необходимо было бы еще и барабанить при этом - Вам дали бы предписания сразу. Это Ваш ум так колбасит. Вместо барабанства попробуйте, например, дома всегда поддерживать порядок и помогать домашним в быту. А также добросовестно следовать переданным практикам ежедневно.

Ну, а по поводу ганлина - мало. думаю, у нас настоящих практиков Чод. Для этого надо хорошо понимать пустотность явлений и обладать некоторыми глубокими качествами. А музыкальными игрушками играться - удел детей. Другое дело, если бы Вы захотели стать бы хорошим музыкантом. Но при чем тут Дхарма - не понимаю.

----------

Galina (12.04.2012), Neljorma (19.03.2013), Тао (10.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

Скоро(в апреле-июне) в москве будет Пема Рандрол...вроде бы будет давать чод...а он именно в чод считается мастером? вроде бы...Я сам хотел бы поехать, но в связи с последними кризами это сомнительно...Посмотри здесь http://randrol4u.narod2.ru/news/?news=29 



> *19 мая (сб) 18:00 Посвящение Чод* (Посвящение Чод включает в себя посвящение Мачиг Лабдрон)
> 
>   Практика,  нацеленная на устранение цепляния за эго. Перевод названия - Отсечение.  Передается в разных традициях. В варианте, связанном с Мачиг Лабдрон  считается материнской тантрой. *(Центр Мандала, стоимость участия 1200 руб.)*

----------

Wyrd (10.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

Пема, подводимые и их склонности, как любит говорить одна мудрая и прекрасная дакиня, бывают разные :Wink:  Некоторым и побарабанить возможно надобно)))...

----------

Sam (10.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.04.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Чод насколько я помню в Бон является одной из практик Нендро. Впрочем если будет передача на него от Пемы Рандрола почему бы его и не спросить, возможно скажет что можно и параллельно с нендро делать)

----------

Оскольд (10.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вообще-то мне по барабану... :Smilie:  если кому-то это полезно для успешной практики - вэлкам. Только буду сорадоваться. Но в буддийских описаниях что-то мало таких указаний, а к практике Чода и к советам Мачиг Лабдрон наш топикстартер, приступая к предварительным практикам, на данном этапе, наверно еще не готов. В ее руках, думаю, дамару звучал по-делу :Smilie: 

Но как-то с годами начинаешь с подозрениям относиться ко всяким подобным желаниям. И так примерно думаешь, что это просто весна наступила и гормоны бурлят, оттого и барабанить тянет :Smilie: 

Забираю свои слова, если хотите, обратно. Но только пусть топикстартер четко убедится, что для практики ему это и в самом деле нужно. А так он мог бы направить эту энергию на то, чтоб помыть, например. полы у одинокого пенсионера по соседству....

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.04.2012)

----------


## Нико

Да пусть себе барабанят. Хотя чод - не нгондро далеко. Но если посвящение человек получит и освоит дамару с ганлином -- благословение может и придёт от этого.

----------


## Wyrd

лунг  :Smilie:

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Описан в "Словах Моего Всеблагого Учителя".


Именно. В "Словах Моего Всеблагого Учителя" написано, что надо использовать дамару и канлинг? Вот и практикуйте согласно тому, что написано  :Smilie:  А что там чодпа делают, какие конкретно садханы выполняют, в каких конкретно местах садханы появляются инструменты, какие мелодии - это все несколько позже. Сейчас Вам хорошо бы подойти к своему учителю и спросить на какой именно практике нужно сделать акцент. И вот что мастер посоветует Вам, то и практикуйте. К слову, обычно люди начинают с Прибежища...

----------

Оскольд (11.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.04.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Я бы сказал, что судя по тому, как у Вас возрастает возбуждение, лучше бы Вам обождать с Чодами. Как-то Кьенце Еше в ходе беседы сказал: "Чод, конечно, очень полезная практика, но в ходе ее Вы видите не пляшущие скелеты, а сталкиваетесь со страданиями всех 6 лок. А теперь ответьте себе, Вы готовы пережить страдания ада?"  :Smilie:  Попробуйте понять, что Вы делаете неправильно, поскольку в нендро Вы успокаиваете свой ум, а у вас получается, что возникает возбуждение.

----------

Wyrd (11.04.2012), Оскольд (11.04.2012), Пема Дролкар (11.04.2012), Содпа Т (25.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.04.2012)

----------


## Нико

Ну, возбуждение и разные явления могут быть... Наш Ринпоче объяснял, что чод можно делать ещё без реализации нгонгдро и пр. Потому что мелодии дакинь, и сильное благословение.

----------

Galina (12.04.2012), Wyrd (11.04.2012), Оскольд (11.04.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Можно-то можно. В конце концов всякая практика делается под собственную ответственность. Но иногда печально смотреть на российских чодпа или гоняющих чертиков, или тупо спивающихся по причине замаха на рупь, а удара на копейку

----------


## Нико

> Можно-то можно. В конце концов всякая практика делается под собственную ответственность. Но иногда печально смотреть на российских чодпа или гоняющих чертиков, или тупо спивающихся по причине замаха на рупь, а удара на копейку


А у меня вот хорошие примеры тут живущих российских чодпа. Вообще лучше ни на кого, кроме как на собственный ум, особо не смотреть.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (11.04.2012), Оскольд (11.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

Еще хочется от всей души в качестве робкого дружеского совета сказать следующее: в реализации Мачиг Лабдрон огромную роль сыграли сутры Праджняпарамиты...говорят она каждый день прочитывала какую то Праджняпарамитскую Сутру в несколько тысяч шлок...Поэтому я думаю чодпа должны хотя бы отчасти подражать Ее примеру, а так же вообще как можно глубже знакомится с воззрениями о Пустотности на разных уровнях...И да благословит Она всех нас, братия и сесты))))))):

----------

Wyrd (11.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.04.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (11.04.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Еще хочется от всей души в качестве робкого дружеского совета сказать следующее: в реализации Мачиг Лабдрон огромную роль сыграли сутры Праджняпарамиты...говорят она каждый день прочитывала какую то Праджняпарамитскую Сутру в несколько тысяч шлок...Поэтому я думаю чодпа должны хотя бы отчасти подражать Ее примеру, а так же вообще как можно глубже знакомится с воззрениями о Пустотности на разных уровнях...И да благословит Она всех нас, братия и сесты))))))):


Так Юм Ченмо -- она и есть Праджняпарамита.  :Smilie: )))

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (11.04.2012), Оскольд (11.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Российские чодпа - звучит гордо! :Smilie:  остается только надеятся, что у них все не органичивается только обертыванием в соответствующие одежды....

----------


## Нико

> Российские чодпа - звучит гордо! остается только надеятся, что у них все не органичивается только обертыванием в соответствующие одежды....


Да не в одежды, в шапки

----------

Оскольд (11.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Судя по всему, среди российских буддистов процветает особый экзотерический fashion design, по-видимому, предназначенный для демонстрации их заслуг :Smilie: Косички у мужчин, четки с бусинами величиной в орех, наверно, там дома у них чего только нет на алтаре......эхххх.  

Встречала русских нагп в белых простынях. :Smilie:

----------

Оскольд (11.04.2012)

----------


## Tenzin Dukkar

Чод бывает практикой Нёндро в Дуджом Терсар, в Лонгчен Ньингтик, думаю и в других линиях бывает.
Если вы получали соответственные посвящения, Трома Нагмо, например, то почему бы вам и не практиковать Чод? Если вы возьметесь практиковать, то инструменты вам, можно сказать, необходимы. Ну или, во всяком случае, очень важны. Только я советую почитать что-нибудь про Чод, например "Отсекая надежду и страх" Мачиг Лабдрон, чтобы желание "просто побарабанить" отпало, и вы увидите насколько вас привлекает сама идея этой практики. Собственно сами садханы с практикой бывают значительно проще чем практика в описаниях Мачиг Лабдрон, но она вам объяснит, заодно, для чего нужны какие инструменты. 
Кстати сказать, нельзя извлекать звуки из них не во время практики. Ганлинг, например, собирает духов, а вам оно надо, собирать их, когда вы хотели "вечер легкой музыки" устроить?

----------

Же Ка (13.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.04.2012)

----------


## Legba

Так, ну что сказать... В цикле "Лончен Нинтиг" есть отдельная садхана Чод - "Смех Дакинь". Длинная. Вот там нужен и дамару, и ганлин, и все прочее - вплоть до танцев и манипуляций с палаткой. Но это - отдельный ванг + развернутые инструкции по ритуальной части. В "Нендро Лончен Нинтиг" - тоже есть Чод. Но он коротенький. Там ни на чем не играют, только три слога начитывают (начитать нужно 600000, есличо).

----------

Wyrd (12.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Wyrd, я нечаянно вдруг подумала, вспомнив книгу Мачиг.....

А вдруг на Ваш барабанный звук слетится нечто, и...СОЖРЕТ ВАС? :Mad:  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tenzin Dukkar

Сожрать-то не сожрет, но проблем можно себе разного рода приобрести.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.04.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

В любой молитве когда есть строки подношений в это время можно барабанить дамарой и звонить в колокольчик. Во время чтения молитв Защитникам бьют в большой барабан. Но там есть особый порядок.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Может, не с барабана начинать, а с освоения постоянной осознанности мыслей и действий в сторону благого?

Столько этих российских нагп и чодовцев видишь, так многие из них не в силах справиться с самой простой житейской ситуацией и правильно построить нужную причинно-следственную связь, да вовремя применить противоядия к собственным аффектам. Тут уж бей в барабан - не бей......

----------

Lungrig (13.04.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Если хочется побарабанить то почему нет. Всегда можно побарабанить только чаще молитвы читать нужно будет. От этого только польза.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А у меня вот хорошие примеры тут живущих российских чодпа. Вообще лучше ни на кого, кроме как на собственный ум, особо не смотреть.


И так бывает, конечно

----------


## Wyrd

Пусть жрет, чод же  :Big Grin:

----------

Tenzin Dukkar (12.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.04.2012), Оскольд (12.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.04.2012)

----------


## Нико

Не, битье в чодовский дамару -- на самом деле звучание шуньяты. Так что аккуратно нужно с этим.

----------

Оскольд (12.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.04.2012)

----------


## Legba

> Не, битье в чодовский дамару -- на самом деле звучание шуньяты. Так что аккуратно нужно с этим.


Это настолько же звучание шуньяты, как и любой другой звук.
"Положи меня ногами туда, где нет Будды" (С)

----------

Tenzin Dukkar (12.04.2012), Же Ка (13.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Можно еще беззвучно шуньяту переживать.... :Smilie:  Как-то это будет более шуньятно, что ли :Smilie:  И менее травматизирует барабанные перепонки соседей.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.04.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Да что-ж вы до человека-то докопались. Ну сказали ему, что в нендро игра на музыкальных инструментах не рекомендуется.
Этого хватило бы. Предложили бы ему поискать тексты где рассказывается какие мелодии и когда исполнять согласно Лочнг Ньингтхиг.

----------

Wyrd (13.04.2012), Же Ка (13.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Бееедненький :Smilie:  Поиграться не дали.

Мне кажется, не надо никакой самодеятельности. Раз изначально Учитель тебе не велел барабанить и использовать конкретные ритуальные предметы для практики с подробным разъяснением их назначения, то и не надо.

Мне кажется, если еть какие-то подобного рода желания, надо поскорее выяснить воспрос, а что это с нами, полезное-неполезное, чистое-нечистое. Ну, в этой дискуссии выяснились все точки зрения. Топистартер, у Вас поропало желание барабанить? :Smilie: 


А мне, кстати, очень нравится звук дамару. Сама когда-то в него барабанила, в восторге слушая звук. Потом как-то моя крошка-дочь мне меня саму напомнила, с таким же восторгом тряся звонкой погремушкой :Smilie:  Насколько ей это помогало овладеть шуньятой, уж не знаю :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.04.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Пема свет Дролкар
Ну а вам-то какое дело до того, что хочет или нет человек в общем-то другой традиции? Он задал вопрос, получил ответ. Сарказм-то зачем показывать?
А уж от поучений его избавьте. Сам разберется.  :Smilie:

----------

Legba (13.04.2012), Же Ка (13.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.04.2012), Оскольд (13.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.04.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Дамару дамарой  :Smilie:  а звук канлина очарователен. Хорошо, что в него нельзя вне практики дудеть  :Smilie: 



нежнейше!  :Embarrassment:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.04.2012)

----------


## Нико

тут дело в том, что чод -- совершенно особая практика. Посвящение нужно получить от подлинного держателя традиции, который сам прошёл это и получил подлинные переживания. Комментарии. Потом не просто барабанить, а техника специальная есть, этому долго учиться надо. Просто так барабанить, конечно, ни к селу ни к городу.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.04.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> тут дело в том, что чод -- совершенно особая практика. Посвящение нужно получить от подлинного держателя традиции, который сам прошёл это и получил подлинные переживания. Комментарии. Потом не просто барабанить, а техника специальная есть, этому долго учиться надо. Просто так барабанить, конечно, ни к селу ни к городу.


Нико. Я думаю топикастер сам разберется когда и что ему понадобится. Все эти подробности и так уже излишни. Он получил ответы фактически на первой странице. Ну и в чате в разговоре. Можно конечно попросить его закрыть тему, но наверное будет лучше если все кто сюда зашел - посмотрят и правила форума, а заодно вспомнят, что согалсно некоторым текстам - говорить нужно по делу и в соответствующее время. А еще лучше узнать - требуется ли это топикастеру или нет. А то по укоренившейся здесь "традиции" человек получает излишние нравоучения, а заодно и ответы на те вопросы, котоыре он не задавал и не считал нужным задать.

----------

Оскольд (13.04.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Нико. Я думаю топикастер сам разберется когда и что ему понадобится. Все эти подробности и так уже излишни. Он получил ответы фактически на первой странице. Ну и в чате в разговоре. Можно конечно попросить его закрыть тему, но наверное будет лучше если все кто сюда зашел - посмотрят и правила форума, а заодно вспомнят, что согалсно некоторым текстам - говорить нужно по делу и в соответствующее время. А еще лучше узнать - требуется ли это топикастеру или нет. А то по укоренившейся здесь "традиции" человек получает излишние нравоучения, а заодно и ответы на те вопросы, котоыре он не задавал и не считал нужным задать.


да мне-то что. Иногда и подробности не лишни, чтобы кое-что понять. Вот тексты садхан приводить -- это уже лишнее.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Насчет текстов садхан, это тоже спорный вопрос. Особенно с учетом однотипной структуры в большинстве случаев. Впрочем если это упрёк в том, что у меня можно найти и тексты садхан (да и на огромном числе сайтов в сети на других языках, включая тибетский, английский и пр.), то можно и это обсудить. Вот только забавный момент состоит в том, что в этом не буду отчитываться ни перед кем с форума. И вы это прекрасно понимаете

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема свет Дролкар
> Ну а вам-то какое дело до того, что хочет или нет человек в общем-то другой традиции? Он задал вопрос, получил ответ. Сарказм-то зачем показывать?
> А уж от поучений его избавьте. Сам разберется.


 А Вам-то какое дело до моих высказываний? А, может быть, Вы сами тоже меня и других не будете поучать и нравоучать? Мои высказывания топикстартер вообще может не читать и не принимать во внимание. Вы тоже. И сарказм Вам только кажется. Это просто дружеское ласковое шутливое обращение с пожеланием пользы. 

Кстати. на всякий случай, трудно знать кто-что практикует, судя по графе традиции и с чем в жизни сталкивался... те, кому даны определенные передачи, используют ритуальные предметы в соответствии с этими передачами.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.04.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Кошмар какой-то  :Smilie:  Как верно заметил Олег, ответ я получил на первой странице. Всем спасибо  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Оскольд (13.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.04.2012)

----------

